# Honda GC160 in Karcher pressure washer



## rnpking (May 17, 2010)

I have a Karcher pressure washer with a Honda GC160 engine. The engine starts and runs in idle fine. When I pull the trigger on the pressure washer the engine does not rev up to provide high pressure water. This problem has come on gradually. At first, I was able to get it to rev to full power by pulling the tip out of the washer, pulling the trigger to get high flow, stopping the flow, putting the tip back in and restarting flow. The engine would rev up to full power when I got the high flow with no tip and would stay there. Then, when that would no longer work, I was able to get high power by manually opening the throttle. Now that does not work.
Any suggestions?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The o-rings in the unloader are sticking and need to be lubricated or replaced.I have to lube my karcher pump every spring for the same symptoms your having.I use a small pair of needle nose vise grips to pull the valve out,and be careful you don't lose the spring under the white plastic cap.West Michigan power cleaning systems web site has the procedure for doing this.Here is the link to the page.
http://www.wmpcs.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=14
Hope this helps.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

could be several things. 

1. Unloader

2. Valves

3. Packing's

it could just be the unloader. but if you don't have a good one to try its a shot in the dark. the unloader would be the cheapest to replace. if you replace it, make sure you get a water pressure tester. it goes between the pump and the hose. if i was you i would call Kracher and see if they can tell you were a near by shop is that works on them. may save you some money, may not. But at-least they can trouble shoot the unloader since that's what they would replace first and try out. 

P.S.- Kracher is owned by Landa, Landa has really good warranty's it may be worth while to call them. however this is a wear and tear part so they may not depending how old the unit is.


----------

